
EC demands €250m in taxes from Amazon, and takes Ireland to court over Apple - neverminder
https://www.theguardian.com/business/live/2017/oct/04/lord-mayor-brexit-uk-services-sector-amazon-eu-fine-business-live
======
easytiger
I'm actually quite pro europe, but the insidious influence of the French in
particular and, to a geat extent in other ways, the Germans, over their desire
for economic imperialistic dominion (now enriched tenfold with GB no longer
party to anything going on) is a problem.

Ireland is a very small country with no natural resources. Its way of
participating in the EU's drive for growth was the nation's economic policy
and its well educated population as a base for American companies to bridge
into Europe.

France clearly is bent out of shape because if other EU members can survive
without gouging business, citizens et al with incredible levels of punitive
taxation, then they can't continue their own shakedown forever without seeing
business flight. Sooner or later they will have to relent and reduce their own
taxes.

Same with the pursuit of Google, MS, Facebook et al. by Eurocrats with open
portfolios.

Its an old fashioned shake down by the biggest self protecting bureaucracy
outside of China. In my opinion.

